# X2O Pro V



## Gert_Koen (23/9/14)

So this is the new 1500mah X20 ProV with variable voltage and 2.5ml tank....
Awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Gert_Koen (23/9/14)




----------



## Gert_Koen (23/9/14)

BIG leap from Twisp to this!!


----------



## kevkev (23/9/14)

Looks good @Gert_Koen enjoy!


----------



## Gert_Koen (23/9/14)

Twisp could not resolve my 1 hour battery problem...X2O did!


----------

